# A preview of my new Rhom



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

very nice specimen.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beauty....really like that shape.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow ksls you have one sweet looking rhom. hes gorgeous


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

that is one awsome rhom k


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

stunning rhom mate


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome rhom ksls


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

A very nice Rhom. Is he new to you? or new to a tank mate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

He is indeed new to me







He suffered from a bit of ammonia burn during his travel but is currently being treated with melafix. I cant wait until he starts eatting









The hubby got him for me as an early birthday present. Now I have to save my pennies so I can upgrade him to a larger tank this spring. He is currently in a 125G.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice rhom ksls, how big is it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> nice rhom ksls, how big is it?


He was suppose to be 16" but when I measured him I got a measuremnt of 15.5" so pretty close. I could also be off a bit since he was full of piss and vinegar and my hubby is a puss and wouldnt help me :rasp: So just playing it safe he is definitely 15inches possibly 15.5.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Stunning rhom ksls. I'm so glad to see him. I hope you get many yrs of enjoyment with him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks buzzz he will be treated like a God here


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice K look like a beast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks TBP


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

HOLY MOLYYYYY didnt u have reds befor and now this beast!?!?!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice monster!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

T-wag said:


> HOLY MOLYYYYY didnt u have reds befor and now this beast!?!?!


Yep, I started with 22 nickelsized Reds a year ago (which I ended up selling) and have now aquired a Geryi, Brandtii and now this guy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Great Rhom KSLS.

That's another point for Ontario for having one of the most number of rare piranha in any state/province, UNLESS im mistaken.

Ontario is the home of Frankenstein, the biggest manny in captivity, and a whole bunch of giant rhoms.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats on the purchase K

did you still end up paying $800 if hes not 16"?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Very good-looking Rhom!


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice,... its amazing how im seeing alot of super sized rhoms now,... aquatic kingdom keeps bringing more in and i talked to them yesterday night, they have more on order. But my only concern, is fish pushing the 13" and bigger envelope,.. in my eyes should be in tanks no smaller than 180 gallons... to me anything smaller is suffering for the fish,... no room. Let alone how much ammonia they produce, you definatly need incredible filtration. They were telling me, that a customer purchased a 15" and was sticking the monster in a 90 gallon,... i just shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

italianstylzzz said:


> Nice,... its amazing how im seeing alot of super sized rhoms now,... aquatic kingdom keeps bringing more in and i talked to them yesterday night, they have more on order. But my only concern, is fish pushing the 13" and bigger envelope,.. in my eyes should be in tanks no smaller than 180 gallons... to me anything smaller is suffering for the fish,... no room. Let alone how much ammonia they produce, you definatly need incredible filtration. They were telling me, that a customer purchased a 15" and was sticking the monster in a 90 gallon,... i just shake my head in disbelief.


I hear ya. My guy is in a 125G right now but I am running an FX5 and an Eheim 2028 on that tank. My plans are to upgrade to at least a 180G just for the width, my ideal tank would be a 240G but we will have to see on that one.

A 90G for a 15 incher?? Thats so sad


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

ksls said:


> Nice,... its amazing how im seeing alot of super sized rhoms now,... aquatic kingdom keeps bringing more in and i talked to them yesterday night, they have more on order. But my only concern, is fish pushing the 13" and bigger envelope,.. in my eyes should be in tanks no smaller than 180 gallons... to me anything smaller is suffering for the fish,... no room. Let alone how much ammonia they produce, you definatly need incredible filtration. They were telling me, that a customer purchased a 15" and was sticking the monster in a 90 gallon,... i just shake my head in disbelief.


I hear ya. My guy is in a 125G right now but I am running an FX5 and an Eheim 2028 on that tank. My plans are to upgrade to at least a 180G just for the width, my ideal tank would be a 240G but we will have to see on that one.

A 90G for a 15 incher?? Thats so sad








[/quote]

ya 180 is minimum u should have, and even still it makes u wonder,.. definatly a 240 would be nice. And ya, in a 90 gallon tank, and he was laughing when he told me. But the person who bought that fish, is obviously someone who got it for the wow factor... and doesnt know his own ass from a hole in the ground. I dont care if they are long time piranha collectors, you dont stick a big fish like that in anything under 180, sticking that monster in a 90 is pure stupidity, and ignorance.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your rhom looks awesome K and some great pics too


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one good looking rhom ksls!







My guy will be going into his 135g this weekend until about March or April where I'll be placing him into a tank that will be 200g maybe a bit more. Just trying to decide whether to go glass or acrylic but I want somthing roughly 30" wide, the length preferably 7ft but if need be I'll stick with the standard 6ft. Congratz again on your new monster.


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

Great photos!! He looks stunning! 
Can we get a full tank shot!?
Good luck with him!!


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Great Photo's!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice and congrats....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

congrats woman


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

italianstylzzz said:


> ya 180 is minimum u should have, and even still it makes u wonder,.. definatly a 240 would be nice. And ya, in a 90 gallon tank, and he was laughing when he told me. But the person who bought that fish, is obviously someone who got it for the wow factor... and doesnt know his own ass from a hole in the ground. I dont care if they are long time piranha collectors, you dont stick a big fish like that in anything under 180, sticking that monster in a 90 is pure stupidity, and ignorance.


Actually...the standard 120 is a really nice tank for larger rhoms...and believe it or not...some fish feel more comfortable in a smaller tank....so I would say that sticking a 15" fish in a 90 gallon tank is neither stupid or ignorant...it really just depends on how the fish reacts to the environment.


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ya 180 is minimum u should have, and even still it makes u wonder,.. definatly a 240 would be nice. And ya, in a 90 gallon tank, and he was laughing when he told me. But the person who bought that fish, is obviously someone who got it for the wow factor... and doesnt know his own ass from a hole in the ground. I dont care if they are long time piranha collectors, you dont stick a big fish like that in anything under 180, sticking that monster in a 90 is pure stupidity, and ignorance.


Actually...the standard 120 is a really nice tank for larger rhoms...and believe it or not...some fish feel more comfortable in a smaller tank....so I would say that sticking a 15" fish in a 90 gallon tank is neither stupid or ignorant...it really just depends on how the fish reacts to the environment.
[/quote]

I strongly disaggree, its not a matter of how the fish reacts, especially when its in a little box??? how is it to react??? jump out the tank???? cant stick a huge fish in a miniscule tank, where it cant even turn around properly. Its not a matter of how you see the fish feels, its a code of ethics,.... end of story. People complain about tiny dogs staying in cages for there whole lives,... this is no differnt, they need space.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NICE rhom k u so lucky


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The largest rhom that I've seen at aquatic was 14in but they claim 15-16in.
I have seen a 14in in a 90 and it really isnt that bad depending on how active it is.
I had a 12in piraya in a 75 and it was fine until he thrashed around but if the fish is chill then I dont see a problem


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

When did you see this 14 incher Feefa?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

italianstylzzz said:


> I strongly disaggree, its not a matter of how the fish reacts, especially when its in a little box??? how is it to react??? jump out the tank???? cant stick a huge fish in a miniscule tank, where it cant even turn around properly. Its not a matter of how you see the fish feels, its a code of ethics,.... end of story. People complain about tiny dogs staying in cages for there whole lives,... this is no differnt, they need space.


You can disagree all you want...I dont provide for my fish based on ethics&#8230;it can be argued how ethical it would be to take a fish out of the wild and stuff it in a box no matter now large it is. It certainly isn't for their enjoyment. I try to provide for them an environment that makes them the most comfortable....and there is no golden rule for it. That is why I have one 4" piraya in a 125 gallon tank and one 11" maculatus in a 75 gallon tank. I had a 9" brantii that was the one of the most skittish fish I ever had when he was in a 125....but when I moved him into a 30...he was very interactive. These fish are territorial...and when you give them more territory then they are comfortable defending....it can make them skittish. I am not reinventing the wheel here guy...these are all things that have been discussed for a long time. Unfortunately there are people that will always talk about the size of the tank and how large it needs to be....but leave out how the fish responds to its environment.

End of story


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Very True. My old Manny Loved his 50 , But got quite shy once I moved him into the 90.
Same with my Elongatus . didnt like the 90 as much as i thought. BUT my 6 Pygo Natts Love it.

and My Mac absolutely enjoys his 60. Probably my most agressive fish to date.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I strongly disaggree, its not a matter of how the fish reacts, especially when its in a little box??? how is it to react??? jump out the tank???? cant stick a huge fish in a miniscule tank, where it cant even turn around properly. Its not a matter of how you see the fish feels, its a code of ethics,.... end of story. People complain about tiny dogs staying in cages for there whole lives,... this is no differnt, they need space.


You can disagree all you want...I dont provide for my fish based on ethics&#8230;it can be argued how ethical it would be to take a fish out of the wild and stuff it in a box no matter now large it is. It certainly isn't for their enjoyment. I try to provide for them an environment that makes them the most comfortable....and there is no golden rule for it. That is why I have one 4" piraya in a 125 gallon tank and one 11" maculatus in a 75 gallon tank. I had a 9" brantii that was the one of the most skittish fish I ever had when he was in a 125....but when I moved him into a 30...he was very interactive. *These fish are territorial...and when you give them more territory then they are comfortable defending....it can make them skittish.* I am not reinventing the wheel here guy...these are all things that have been discussed for a long time. Unfortunately there are people that will always talk about the size of the tank and how large it needs to be....but leave out how the fish responds to its environment.

End of story








[/quote]

True say. Never really thought about it that way.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

i dont see anything wrong with that rhom being in a 125g.. i think water quality, types of food ect.. are more important as long as they have some room to swim and in a 125g he does for sure. not that it was this fish that everyone was talking about but just as a example. this fish knowing k will be in pristine water conditions and be feed the best. i would rather a rhom like that be in a 125 (for the time being as she stated) then be in a 500g with crappy water and be feed gold fish. but i agree as GG stated some do better in smaller tanks some in larger tanks.. just like some are more calm and outgoing with decorations and some are more calm without decorations.. every fish is differant


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to there own opinion,... but for me, big fish belong in big tanks... what people see if a fish is stressed or not?, is ANYONES GUESS??? no one even knows if they feel pain????, ones skittish,.. one hangs in corner so on,... when u start tampering with whats in tank and increasing and decreasing size,... of course they would change, your changing their environment,... simple rule is and always will remain, 15 gallons per inch of fish. Now some may remain up in arms, as to whats right and wrong. Thats solely up to the person,... but as a fish keeper and being in the hobby for 16 years,... fish are always happier with more room,... they naturally lived in open waters,.. and the very least someone can do,... is give them space. to me big fish like that need lots of room, and i personally would never take on such a large fish, even in my 125 gallon tank. That to me is just wrong. especially when they have to turn inside the tank, and are visibly constricted doing so. How someone can find a giagantic fish entertaining, when it has to reposition itself to turn and go to the other side of tank,.... that in my eyes, is a tank to small.

Now your take on things, of a fish being interactive by decreasing the size???,... listen man, you have a piranha, not a DOLPHIN!! Have you seen these things in the wild???? they dont exactly come up to you to make you pet them do they??? THEY SWIM AWAY,... what you see as SKITISH, is actually a fish that is in a proper environment. When you put that fish with teeth in a smaller box, it will use its only defense possible other than swimming away. So in turn, you have a tank TOO SMALL,... your basing this whole thing on your personal perspective, other than the fishes best interest. So in reality, by making the fish,... "interactive" by putting in a smaller box to show its teeth, your are in essence stressing out the fish MORE.

END OF STORY


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Ja said:


> I strongly disaggree, its not a matter of how the fish reacts, especially when its in a little box??? how is it to react??? jump out the tank???? cant stick a huge fish in a miniscule tank, where it cant even turn around properly. Its not a matter of how you see the fish feels, its a code of ethics,.... end of story. People complain about tiny dogs staying in cages for there whole lives,... this is no differnt, they need space.


You can disagree all you want...I dont provide for my fish based on ethics&#8230;it can be argued how ethical it would be to take a fish out of the wild and stuff it in a box no matter now large it is. It certainly isn't for their enjoyment. I try to provide for them an environment that makes them the most comfortable....and there is no golden rule for it. That is why I have one 4" piraya in a 125 gallon tank and one 11" maculatus in a 75 gallon tank. I had a 9" brantii that was the one of the most skittish fish I ever had when he was in a 125....but when I moved him into a 30...he was very interactive. These fish are territorial...and when you give them more territory then they are comfortable defending....it can make them skittish. I am not reinventing the wheel here guy...these are all things that have been discussed for a long time. Unfortunately there are people that will always talk about the size of the tank and how large it needs to be....but leave out how the fish responds to its environment.

End of story








[/quote]

Everyone is entitled to there own opinion,... but for me, big fish belong in big tanks... what people see if a fish is stressed or not?, is ANYONES GUESS??? no one even knows if they feel pain????, ones skittish,.. one hangs in corner so on,... when u start tampering with whats in tank and increasing and decreasing size,... of course they would change, your changing their environment,... simple rule is and always will remain, 15 gallons per inch of fish. Now some may remain up in arms, as to whats right and wrong. Thats solely up to the person,... but as a fish keeper and being in the hobby for 16 years,... fish are always happier with more room,... they naturally lived in open waters,.. and the very least someone can do,... is give them space. to me big fish like that need lots of room, and i personally would never take on such a large fish, even in my 125 gallon tank. That to me is just wrong. especially when they have to turn inside the tank, and are visibly constricted doing so. How someone can find a giagantic fish entertaining, when it has to reposition itself to turn and go to the other side of tank,.... that in my eyes, is a tank to small.

Now your take on things, of a fish being interactive by decreasing the size???,... listen man, you have a piranha, not a DOLPHIN!! Have you seen these things in the wild???? they dont exactly come up to you to make you pet them do they??? THEY SWIM AWAY,... what you see as SKITISH, is actually a fish that is in a proper environment. When you put that fish with teeth in a smaller box, it will use its only defense possible other than swimming away. So in turn, you have a tank TOO SMALL,... your basing this whole thing on your personal perspective, other than the fishes best interest. So in reality, by making the fish,... "interactive" by putting in a smaller box to show its teeth, your are in essence stressing out the fish MORE.

END OF STORY


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not going to get into your entire post because once I read that A) a skittish fish is a happy fish and B) your 15 gallon per inch rule....I realized there really is no need. That "rule" has about as much credibility as the 20 gallon rule in my book. By your own admission you have never owned a large rhom...based on your self imposed limitations of your 125 gallon tank. Although I do agree with you that a 125 is not a good tank for a large rhom...it is really no different then a 75. I would much rather have either a 90 or 120 for a large rhom. The reason I know this is not because of some archaic rule....it is from experience.

One last thing I will say is that when I speak of interaction...I am not talking about showing teeth or any defense posturing...maybe in your 16 years of fishkeeping you should have actually paid attention to the fish and their behavior. They are much more complex then you give them credit.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

even though this has no place for this pretty ladies thread, I kinda understand what he's trying to say. I can relate, slightly. Don't bash him for it. geez. And start a topic on this somewhere, besides disrespecting a womens post. And italian you are entitled to your opinion, absolutely.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I am not going to get into your entire post because once I read that A) a skittish fish is a happy fish and B) your 15 gallon per inch rule....I realized there really is no need. That "rule" has about as much credibility as the 20 gallon rule in my book. By your own admission you have never owned a large rhom...based on your self imposed limitations of your 125 gallon tank. Although I do agree with you that a 125 is not a good tank for a large rhom...it is really no different then a 75. I would much rather have either a 90 or 120 for a large rhom. The reason I know this is not because of some archaic rule....it is from experience.
> 
> One last thing I will say is that when I speak of interaction...I am not talking about showing teeth or any defense posturing...maybe in your 16 years of fishkeeping you should have actually paid attention to the fish and their behavior. They are much more complex then you give them credit.


END OF STORY!!!


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

buzzz said:


> I am not going to get into your entire post because once I read that A) a skittish fish is a happy fish and B) your 15 gallon per inch rule....I realized there really is no need. That "rule" has about as much credibility as the 20 gallon rule in my book. By your own admission you have never owned a large rhom...based on your self imposed limitations of your 125 gallon tank. Although I do agree with you that a 125 is not a good tank for a large rhom...it is really no different then a 75. I would much rather have either a 90 or 120 for a large rhom. The reason I know this is not because of some archaic rule....it is from experience.
> 
> One last thing I will say is that when I speak of interaction...I am not talking about showing teeth or any defense posturing...maybe in your 16 years of fishkeeping you should have actually paid attention to the fish and their behavior. They are much more complex then you give them credit.


END OF STORY!!!
[/quote]

Yes i have never owned a large rhom, regardless, doesnt mean anything, just knowing that a large rhom will get amonia burn in just a mere 45 minute travel should tell you alot, on why such a big fish should need a large tank... ive owned cichlids and all... ive been down the road. And to say owning a Big rhom is the only way to learn, from your words of wisdom?? which really doesnt mean much, really!, and im being brutally honest. Nothing i have said is wrong, and a skittish fish is nor happy nor stressed it can be both, it is living its intended way of living, it is in its nature to run when threatned. You interpret everything distorted. A piranha is a mean fish if you make it to be one,... stick it in a small tank and make it suffer and it will! You fail to believe when an animal is cornered that it will defend itself, and thats what a fish will do when put in an undersized tank. especially a piranha. Owning a big Rhom, doesnt make someone more knowledgeable, nor does it make them a pro,....Now you also say interacting with them, is to understand them, and yes i do understand them, very well. What you see as a happy fish, finger chasing and attacking things that move, BY reducing the size of the tank because you believe hes happier in that setting or the point your trying to make about dimensions of tanks?, even though you are reducing the amount of available filterd water by doing so... what does that tell you as common sense??? Obviously you are oblivious to the obvious, and your education must me somewhat damperd by your distorted views. Is that in "YOUR BOOK" also? Iv read literature beyond literature, from more educated people than yourself,... and nothing will convince me otherwise. Now to go back and forth saying your right and hes right and blah blah blah,.. makes no sense, your views, like your "neandrathal" perception that 20 gallons or 15 gallons per inch is incorrect, because YOU believe so, because "YOUR BOOK" the holy grail that has no educational value nor fact, just personal perception, again i may add which is a useless book. Just because YOU and other people in hobby agree... doesnt make that the correct way of doing things. There are other reasons on why allowing a certain amount of water for a fish which i wont even start on, (since you know so much) other than space.. I dont cut corners in the hobby to save money,i treat every animal with respect as needed, ive learned as much as i could and make sure that the fish is in the best suitable surroundings, and will remain to do so. I wont stick a 10 inch fish in a 50 gallon tank or whatnot and never will,.... there is a right way and an idiots way of doing things is,.. and being an idiot, and believing that undersizing a tank, because the fish appears happier by your "observation of interaction" which i assume is in "your book", right beside your 2:3 ratio of tank sizing.

End of story......


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow.

Well just to let you guys know my fish is quite content in his 125G. He swims back and forth using the entire length of his tank, interacts with my dogs (mainly by trying to attack them) and is quite curious about what we are doing around the house. He prefers the lights off and has yet to eat but I have only had him a few days so I am not overly concerned.

Personally I would like to upgrade him to a larger tank for my own piece of mind but IMO he is not suffering in his current tank and is just going with the flow


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I do apologize ksls for getting off topic. He is a beautiful fish and it sounds like he has a very aware keeper. Congrats on getting a large rhom....there is no better fish imo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ksls said:


> Wow.
> 
> Well just to let you guys know my fish is quite content in his 125G. He swims back and forth using the entire length of his tank, interacts with my dogs (mainly by trying to attack them) and is quite curious about what we are doing around the house. He prefers the lights off and has yet to eat but I have only had him a few days so I am not overly concerned.
> 
> Personally I would like to upgrade him to a larger tank for my own piece of mind but IMO he is not suffering in his current tank and is just going with the flow


Took my guy like a week and a half to start eating and boy can he eat now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I do apologize ksls for getting off topic. He is a beautiful fish and it sounds like he has a very aware keeper. Congrats on getting a large rhom....there is no better fish imo.


Thanks GG, I am happy to have aquired him


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice fish and I think you became topicstarter of the year with it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice fish, lucky to pick up close to home too..


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

That is a really nice looking rhom. And my biggish serras didn't seem to like big tanks either!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pics and congrats on the rhom


----------

